# Bikinis



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Where do you girls get your bikinis? Do you have them made or hire them and if so, who from?

If you're competing this year then now's the time to start thinking about getting yours if you've not already!

xx


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Heya Jo guessing you have some experience in this? I haven't really looked yet - need help lol!! How do you know what'll look good on you etc and what size you'll be by the time you're competition weight?? xx


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

It's a very good question Cathy! I could only guess at what my measurements would be - Chest, waist, hip etc But some people who make them want the length measurement of your body from top to bottom, from shoulder, down through your legs & back up to the rear of your shoulder. So - it'll depend on who's making it!

Do you know any girls near you who have competed? Maybe you could ask to try their bikini on to get an idea? I know Iwona @ Results Gym in Aberdeen has competed and may be able to help on that front. We should be hearing from her later on.

Hopefully Rachael Grice will pop on here & let us know the secret of her bikinis!

How good are you at sewing, Cathy? I know a few girls make their own & stick on their own crystals etc. (personally, I never had time or the talent for this!)

x


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

jo fairbairn said:


> Where do you girls get your bikinis? Do you have them made or hire them and if so, who from?
> 
> If you're competing this year then now's the time to start thinking about getting yours if you've not already!
> 
> xx


good one jo, not just a pretty face xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

jo fairbairn said:


> It's a very good question Cathy! I could only guess at what my measurements would be - Chest, waist, hip etc But some people who make them want the length measurement of your body from top to bottom, from shoulder, down through your legs & back up to the rear of your shoulder. So - it'll depend on who's making it!
> 
> Do you know any girls near you who have competed? Maybe you could ask to try their bikini on to get an idea? I know Iwona @ Results Gym in Aberdeen has competed and may be able to help on that front. We should be hearing from her later on.
> 
> ...


you called?

hey cathy i have had a few made but done most myself as it really is a guessing game so mine got blinged up then left till the week before and sewed. this all depends on the class your doing nabba trained toned ukbff bikini i think you can get away with having a crack at your own body fitness not a chance. i always advise girls to get a pair of knicks and a bikini top out of there normal wardrobe that really compliments them and you feel comfy in. then if having one made you can send these as direction on style and if makking your use as a design template

dont know if im alloud but this is an excellent site

Welcome to the Frontpage


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

this bikini was bought from a random swimwear company i then sewed it and blinged it cos me around 30quid in all


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

this one was an old bra cups and knickers i sewed rows of sequins on with clear bra straps holding it together


----------



## Ivona (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Cathy

Its a tricky one but I'm sure we could estimate what your size will be by the date of your comp. As Jo mentioned earlier I'm based at Results gym in Aberdeen and have competed myself. If you want send me an email [email protected] or you can find me on fb Ivonka - The Extremist | Facebook

Hope training going well 

I.


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanku all so much 4 the info!  Rachel - your bikinis are awesome - don't know if my sewing skills are really up to it lol but would quite like to give it a try, just mbe not 4 something to wear to my 1st show cos will be nervous enough without questioning if my stitching's gonna hold or not lol! Ivona it's really gr8 to meet you! I've messaged you!  xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I looked at fit4u bikinis, and harlequin. I am definitely buying a plain bikini then blinging it up myself! I think superglue and crystals and you can't go wrong- if you do, it's not going to cost you an absolute fortune!

Most bikini sites show you how to take measurements too, and I contacted someone recently who recommended waiting until 4 weeks out from competing, and I need to ask if they will then adjust it accordingly... I'll let you know what they say!


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

just made one for a girly will get pictures up and show you its not rocket science to get a blinging bikini xx


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Ooooohhhh, come on Rach, PICS!!!!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I got a "standard" bikini today. As my boobs have shrunk- a lot- I thought I would try size L, which is allegedly a D cup. It wasn't. Hoping I can change the top part!! Quite chuffed that the size 8 bottoms fit- although they are teeny!! LOL! Ordered lots of dimantes and gonna have a bash at making some sort of glitzy bikini job. Wish me luck!!! :amen:


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

jo fairbairn said:


> Ooooohhhh, come on Rach, PICS!!!!


im crap i know with in the week will have em xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

ElleMac said:


> I got a "standard" bikini today. As my boobs have shrunk- a lot- I thought I would try size L, which is allegedly a D cup. It wasn't. Hoping I can change the top part!! Quite chuffed that the size 8 bottoms fit- although they are teeny!! LOL! Ordered lots of dimantes and gonna have a bash at making some sort of glitzy bikini job. Wish me luck!!! :amen:


good luck let me know if you want any pointers xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Rach! Well, I ended up sending back the whole lot and ordering something custom made.

Do you think it's best to have TWO bikinis- a different one for the evening show too, or should I just wear the same one for both parts? I am using the wee diamonds now to glitz the shoes instead!! eace:


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

what you like however i know your getting it off trace and she is fan dabby dozey so all is well, honestly hun for the biggy shows like the britain i would say two bikinis but for your qualifier which at an educated guess is a straight run though show 1 bikini is all you need chick xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Super dooper! Thank you! That's put my mind more at ease now, I wanted to check with you the most really!  xxx

P.S. so flippin' fast I have to wait between posts, lol!  xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

ElleMac said:


> Super dooper! Thank you! That's put my mind more at ease now, I wanted to check with you the most really!  xxx
> 
> P.S. so flippin' fast I have to wait between posts, lol!  xx


bet your a nightmare off a diet xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm actually "who cares less" off the diet! I have just turned a bit obsessively crazy- need to know exactly where everything is, planning like a maniac and making sure everything is in place... what have I become?! PMSL!!!  xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

ElleMac said:


> I'm actually "who cares less" off the diet! I have just turned a bit obsessively crazy- need to know exactly where everything is, planning like a maniac and making sure everything is in place... what have I become?! PMSL!!!  xx


... a woman xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hahaha, brilliant! I love it!!! :-D xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

just for you jo xx


----------

